
On Language Design: Magic Variables in Compojure - jacquesm
http://zef.me/2650/on-language-design-magic-variables-in-compojure
======
sunkencity
I too was confused by where that request variable came from when I did my
first compojure project, but I find that it is pretty fair with the macro,
although I would have liked to have the request headers added as a variable
too.

I was expecting to see an interface more like rails metal though, with an 'env
variable that contained the whole request. (:params env) (:headers env) etc.

Part of the beauty of clojure is that it is very easy to follow the program
flow just because there aren't much global variables floating around, why add
them?

